
Doctors raise alarm about health effects of continued coronavirus shutdown - mrfusion
https://www.foxnews.com/politics/doctors-raise-alarm-about-health-effects-of-continued-coronavirus-shutdown
======
jakeogh
[https://www.scribd.com/document/462319362/A-Doctor-a-Day-
Let...](https://www.scribd.com/document/462319362/A-Doctor-a-Day-Letter-
Signed)

